# Bidding on a Checker Auto parts store... Help



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

This is my first commercial project. I'm wondering if anyone has any experience biddign Auto Parts stores?

I don't want to find out "oh crap" I didn't know that cost that much......

I'm looking for answers on time frame for rough in, best way to do a estimate of man hours.... etc.

thanks


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

if its your first commercial bid - go for the moon .. hi ball the f out of it. whats the worst that can happen you get it:thumbup:


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

LOL.... or they throw it in the trash....


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

Smileyboy said:


> LOL.... or they throw it in the trash....


that's better than going out of business over a bad bid...


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

Ture


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

nolabama said:


> if its your first commercial bid - go for the moon .. hi ball the f out of it. whats the worst that can happen you get it:thumbup:


 
Lots of "Fudge" dollars.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I do not do estimates. But I was a facilities director for a couple of small colleges when I got out of school. When I prepared my budgets, I knew what everything cost... down to the nickel. I did not have a very large budget so I needed to get the exact cost of everything. 

I can't see an estimate being any different than that. If your counts are correct and you have a good idea of what you can expect your men to do then send it in. I don't know how it is where your at but a good supply shack will also give you a bid on materials for this job. You can and should shop that around. From what I have seen, not only will supply houses give you help, lighting supply shacks will also. Do not tie yourself into one guy, your prolly gonna need more than one vendor.. maybe not. I would also get a gear price from 3 different vendors if not spec'ed to one source. 

Then the last and what I consider the most critical portion of this is your labor units. F' that up and your gonna get more than the bid thrown in the trash.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Make sure you get your fixtures and gear (Quote items) out for pricing quickly. Then you can focus in on the other areas of the take off. Check your specs to see if you are responsible for the fire alarm (See division 16). Also check for anything else you might be responsible for in the specs (Div 16), lightning protection, stand by systems, min conduit sizing, min conductor sizing, and any other limitations.

If you are required to provide Fire Alarm, lightning protection or something beyond your companies abilities sub it out. Get that out for pricing quickly also.

BTW, I was kidding about the fudge money, maybe include a small % if you feel uncomfortable with your final number.

Good Luck.

Here's a link to a site that might help:

http://www.learn-electrical-estimating.com/


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

great link grimlock wow - thanks a bunch - hope the OP uses it


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

Grimlock said:


> Make sure you get your fixtures and gear (Quote items) out for pricing quickly. Then you can focus in on the other areas of the take off. Check your specs to see if you are responsible for the fire alarm (See division 16). Also check for anything else you might be responsible for in the specs (Div 16), lightning protection, stand by systems, min conduit sizing, min conductor sizing, and any other limitations.
> 
> If you are required to provide Fire Alarm, lightning protection or something beyond your companies abilities sub it out. Get that out for pricing quickly also.
> 
> ...


Word!!!! Thanks. That helped and thanks for the link too.


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*..*

I would just throw out a random number of $13/sq. ft and you should be fine.


----------

